# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  عااااااااجل : المنتخب الوطني يهزم الجيش القطري

## عجبكو

*عااااجل المنتخب الوطني يفوز علي فريق الجيش القطري الرديف بهدفين مقابل هدف احرزهما كاريكا وهيتم مصطفي 

الف مبروك

*

----------


## عجبكو

*تشكيلة المنتخب :
 المعز محجوب
 فداسي مساوي نجم الدين بلة
 مهند نذار حامد أمير كمال البرنس
 كاريكا رمضان عجب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحبيب عجبكو
المنتخب انتصر على احدى قطاعات الجيش القطري واسمه وحدة العمليات العسكرية
وليس على فريق الجيش الذي يلعب في دوري نجوم قطر
عشان مازدا مايتجدع فينا ويقول ده انجاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة الشوط الثاني
بهاء الدين
فريد
الباشا
خليفة
قلق
بشة
علاءالدين
مصعب عمر
محمد شيخ الدين
نزار 
كاريكا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
الفريق العسكري غالبيته مصريين
+
انور الشعلة
+
واحد صومالي


*

----------


## امير الشامى

*بالتوفيق للمنتخب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عايزنهم يغلبوا تونس عشان نطمئن قال جيش قال!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مهزلة اخرى من امهازل بلادى
كيف يسمح بالمنتخب بان يلعب مع مثل هذا الفريق؟





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الفريق العسكري غالبيته مصريين
+
انور الشعلة
+
واحد صومالي






*

----------


## سانتو

*برضو نحمد الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*دائما الناس بتنقد وبتنظر للكوب من الناحية الفارغة 
ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهم الفائدة الفنية واحساس اللاعبين بانهم يلعبون مباراة بغض النظر عن المنافس 
فان اللقاء كان عبارة عن تمرين ولكن فيه ندية قوية وبالتالي يمكن ان يستفيد مازدا من الفنيات التي تظهر 
التدرج في المباريات الودية هو عين العقل وهي استراتيجية كل الفرق في البدايات
اللعب مباشرة مع فرق لها وزنها وثقلها من اول وهلة سوف يعرض المنتخب لهزة نفسية وقد تهبط الروح المعنوية للاعبيه ومدربه 
لذا اعتقد بان البداية طيبة ان تكون مع اي فريق المهم هناك ندية ولو في شكل تمرين 
بالتوفيق لمازدا ورفاقه في المنتخب 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*المشكلة يا استاذ نادر مش النظرة للكوب من الناحية الفارقة ..! غدآ ستقرأ في جميع الصحف والمواقع تصريحات للمدرب وكأنوا غلب اسبانيا.
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الناس دائمآ بتحلم بالمنتخب يحقق انتصارات ويعيد للسودان موقعة المعروف في القارة وتبني احلامها علي التصريحات التي تخرج من الجهازين الفني والاداري .
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

دائما الناس بتنقد وبتنظر للكوب من الناحية الفارغة 
ليه كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهم الفائدة الفنية واحساس اللاعبين بانهم يلعبون مباراة بغض النظر عن المنافس 
فان اللقاء كان عبارة عن تمرين ولكن فيه ندية قوية وبالتالي يمكن ان يستفيد مازدا من الفنيات التي تظهر 
التدرج في المباريات الودية هو عين العقل وهي استراتيجية كل الفرق في البدايات
اللعب مباشرة مع فرق لها وزنها وثقلها من اول وهلة سوف يعرض المنتخب لهزة نفسية وقد تهبط الروح المعنوية للاعبيه ومدربه 
لذا اعتقد بان البداية طيبة ان تكون مع اي فريق المهم هناك ندية ولو في شكل تمرين 
بالتوفيق لمازدا ورفاقه في المنتخب 



بالفعل فقد تعمد مازدا مواجهة منتخبات ضعيفة للتدرج من حيث مستويات الفرق المنافسة
حتى يصل لمواجهة منتخب تونس و هو في قمة الاستعداد
بالتوفيييييييييق لصقور الجديان
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


الفريق العسكري غالبيته مصريين
+
 انور الشعلة
+
واحد صومالي







هزمنا منو؟
*

----------

